# Status 530!!



## Justin and Jane (May 17, 2011)

:dance: Hi All. Am looking into getting a status 530 and was wondering are thease any good for freeview tv? 
ive seen alot on caravans + motorhomes so are they good? if so!
is there a certain one to go for!! 
new-older ones
some are a diffrent colour status 530!!  
blue-orange
any help folks?
Happy wilding :cheers:


----------



## bmb1uk (May 17, 2011)

not sure if there is a difference, but my 530 picks up freeview very well, depending on where you are.


----------



## Nosha (May 18, 2011)

530/5 is a good aerial, unlike the Status 'flying saucer' which is crap!! Don't know if the 530/10 is worth the extra few quid??


----------



## bevo (May 18, 2011)

*status 530*

my status 530 is grrrrr8 no problems with digital.

you won't be dissapointed:wacko:


----------



## al n sal (May 19, 2011)

DITTO:wave:


----------



## mikeandhismotorhome (May 19, 2011)

My MH came with a UFO aerial so fitted a 540 last weekend. Only thing that caught me out was that I planned to use the signal booster from the old UFO with the new one but they are incompatible and did not give a signal so I ended up fitting another signal booster. Apparently the purple and red Status logo items are incompatible.
Easy enough job to fit, took me about an hour (I like to take my time when cutting holes in the roof).
Now its fitted I can compare the two. If I do a tune of the TV with UFO I get 27 channels detected, with the 540 (renamed 530/10) I get 67 so a definite improvement.


----------



## tiderus (May 19, 2011)

Hi, I had a Status 530 break down an my last M/home. Devils own job to split it. Found a simple cheap  V aerial inside attached to two leads, one which had broken. I did expect a circuit or two for the money that they charge, £245 for supply and fitting. Still can't complain on its performance, and all aerials pick up digital signals anyway. Rgds Graham.


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 19, 2011)

Being a Long Periodic antenna means that you get a broadband antenna suitable for many locations.

You have to point it at the transmitter and alter it to horizontal or vertical polarisation.

Usually, the main trainsmitters are horizontal and repeaters vertical, I usually have a look at the locals for direction and polarisation.

The flying saucers are horizontal polarisation only and because they pick up from all around are useful only in very strong signal areas.


----------



## Justin and Jane (May 19, 2011)

Hi guys. 
Big thanx to the reply!!
there is one on ebay at the mo an looks like they are a choice out there! 
i suppose its where you are realy to pick up a good reception for tv'
i will follow my heart an go for one (keep the missis quite!!) lol.
i had to ask as ive seen diffrent ones for sale! 

Are they any diffrent being the colour they are? 
some are Blue an Orange ?
 :cheers:


----------



## Lorry Ball (May 19, 2011)

Bigpeetee said:


> Being a Long Periodic antenna means that you get a broadband antenna suitable for many locations.



I believe you mean a Wide-band antenna, Covering A,B,C & D TV uhf bands some people on here might think it would work with computer WiFi.... it is not for internet broadband, (which you can buy on Ebay)


Lorry   :drive:

I have one of those UFO antennas on the top of my bus, not much better than a length of wire....


----------



## keeflester (May 25, 2011)

*broadband = wideband*



Lorry Ball said:


> *I believe you mean a Wide-band antenna*, Covering A,B,C & D TV uhf bands some people on here might think it would work with computer WiFi.... it is not for internet broadband, (which you can buy on Ebay)
> 
> Lorry   :drive:
> 
> I have one of those UFO antennas on the top of my bus, not much better than a length of wire....


 

Technically a "wideband" antenna is correctly called a "broadband" antenna.  This is not connected with the use of the word "broadband" in the context of internet provision.  So bigpeetee is correct.

and to answer OP, I let a status 530 go with my last camper, and I wish I had kept it.  Digital coverage was good to very good in all sorts of remote places.:wave:


----------



## Lorry Ball (May 25, 2011)

keeflester said:


> Technically a "wideband" antenna is correctly called a "broadband" antenna.  This is not connected with the use of the word "broadband" in the context of internet provision.  So bigpeetee is correct.
> 
> and to answer OP, I let a status 530 go with my last camper, and I wish I had kept it.  Digital coverage was good to very good in all sorts of remote places.:wave:



Do a search for a "broadband antenna" on Ebay and what comes up is Wifi antennas
Do a search for "wideband antennas" on Ebay and TV Ariels comes up ????

Lorry   :drive:


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 25, 2011)

In telecommunication, a log-periodic antenna (LP, also known as a log-periodic array) is a broadband, multi-element, unidirectional, narrow-beam antenna that has impedance and radiation characteristics that are regularly repetitive as a logarithmic function of the excitation frequency.

Log-periodic antenna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sorry Lorry, but I wouldn't regard Ebay as a source of definitions!!

But to be honest, names of products and services become mutated and *******ised depending on trends and applications. Giving rise to confusion.

Eg some 3G dongles also connect to WiFi, different services with the same result, you can get connection to the internet (WiFi also connects you to a LAN)


----------



## TOWtal (May 25, 2011)

oscillator said:


> :dance:
> new-older ones
> some are a diffrent colour status 530!!
> blue-orange
> ...


Hi. We fit quite a few aerials for customers, and pretty much agree with everyone else on here. The 530 is the best available.
The colour on the front is quite important, the old one's struggle with freeview (analogue not digital) - so go for the newer one. You'll find them on internet new for around £130 and its better to buy reputable. If there's ever anything to go wrong you can guarantee its the booster.


----------



## paulmold (May 26, 2011)

I have to disagree with all of you who state the flying saucer is rubbish. Mine was very hit and miss when we were analogue but now digital it is brilliant. We have used it in many different areas of the UK in the last year and the only site we failed to get a signal was Damage Barton, near Woolacombe.
Snapped it last week and rang GradeUK (the makers) and spoke to the service department who were absolutely brilliant in diagnosing what parts I needed to repair, all in stock. We had exactly the same aerial on 3 previous caravans and they performed well in all of them and that was before digital. A lot of people had poor reception with them when we were in the throws of the digital changeover and the signal power was reduced but once an area has switched over completely the strength increases dramatically and these aerials come into own.


----------



## maingate (May 26, 2011)

I have the Ufo (Status 315) and it performs better now because of the gradual change to digital, that is why I am hanging on to it. The digital signal will be boosted by a factor of 10 in 2012.

It was not doing well near North Berwick this last week but I also carry a large directional aerial which is a brilliant one for weak signal areas, although you need storage space for it when not in use. I attached it to a camera tripod and despite only being about 4 feet off the ground, it pulled in a strong signal from all Freeview channels.

I bought it from Screwfix for half the price that you would pay from a leisure or Caravan accessory shop. The expensive model is only about half of the size of mine and performs less well.


----------

